
Ask HN: Who Is Testing in Production? - gdcohen
I would love to understand your experiences. How do you detect issues? Are you using feature flags? Have you had any disasters? How do you deal with problems? What are the biggest pain points? Kubernetes? Etc?
======
jimmyvalmer
What's there to know? You divert some orthogonalizable flow (orders, accounts,
widgets, etc.) to a parallel setup. The trick is orthogonalizable because if
something in the main flow depends on something in the test flow, you're in
for it.

~~~
gdcohen
But how do you detect when something is broken or know when it is good enough
to deploy everywhere?

~~~
jimmyvalmer
How do you know something isn't broken in production?

------
naniwaduni
At first I interpreted this as a spin on "everyone has a test server; some of
us are lucky enough for it not to also be prod."

